# Touchpad USB Host



## Vnge (Jul 1, 2012)

Alright, so I followed Rev Kyle's video on how to make this possible with a USB hub, and it works great. but one issue I am having is that whenever i plug in an external usb/harddrive my TP says that the SD card was removed.. I then refresh in ES FE, but i can't find the new drive in the File Explorer at all, any thoughts.

The USB Host Mode is amazing!!

Btw I'm running Nightly 0916


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Vnge said:


> Alright, so I followed Rev Kyle's video on how to make this possible with a USB hub, and it works great. but one issue I am having is that whenever i plug in an external usb/harddrive my TP says that the SD card was removed.. I then refresh in ES FE, but i can't find the new drive in the File Explorer at all, any thoughts.
> 
> The USB Host Mode is amazing!!
> 
> Btw I'm running Nightly 0916


Your external drive is probably formatted NTFS and TouchPads do not recognize that format. Has to be a FAT format.


----------



## Vnge (Jul 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Your external drive is probably formatted NTFS and TouchPads do not recognize that format. Has to be a FAT format.


Thanks I will keep that in mind!


----------



## chinna_rao (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi guys...
i have just prepared my own usb otg cable with external power(from usb port of a pc)
i have done everything right(i am 99% sure) but the touchpad doesnt detect anything...
can i get any help?
i prepared my cable just like this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1828032


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

Check the log messages when you plug the device using this:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33033-otg-usb-insufficient-available-bus-toolthingy/


----------



## chinna_rao (Dec 31, 2011)

I got this wit TPUSB


----------

